# Thanks yo!!



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Aug 29, 2009)

To pretty much everyone on this site. I joined in january after traveling on my own some-what unwillingly, but When I came across this web-site, it really pushed me to see the beauty in my unfortunate/fortunate situation. Everyone on here is sorta like one big family, with the way that everyone is willing to lend a helping hand n shit. lookin forward to meeting face to face in slab city yo!
:drinking:


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Aug 29, 2009)

ever make it outta IL/MN? u know ya always have my #!


----------



## Beer Mortal (Aug 29, 2009)

stay safe and have fun!
you got my address and can always talk to me!
i may be outta here by next summer tho so hopefully well run into each other


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Aug 30, 2009)

yeah, i ditched the chick and made it out on my own!


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 30, 2009)

haha... good fer you!


----------

